# soap business cards



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you make ur own business cards or have them made. I have been making mine but I don't like them. Show me ur cards! :biggrin


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I got mine at Vistaprint - they always have specials with lots of stuff free, just pay shipping. Their website has lots of templates to choose from. If you get on their email list, you'll see deals from them pretty often - at least once a week, maybe even more.

http://vistaprint.com
HTH.
Elizabeth


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I made my own. Not sure how to get in on here, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

They are actually cheaper thru vista print.. than making your own.. I use to make my own, but can get 500 thru vista print for 10.99
I cannot print them for that by the time I buy the business cards and ink..


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vistaprint here too. They haven't been having the 'free' deals like they used to but the last time I order I went with 2500 and when I placed the order they offered me another 2500 for less with no extra shipping so I took that too. Should last me awhile.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And think about using the 4x6 cards, instead of brochures. Lee uses them, maybe we could get her to post a copy of them, so you can see her ideas. For myself I have soap wholesale ones that explains wholesale wrapped and unwrapped but also customer ones that has the lists of toiletries we carry also. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Vistaprint. I love their new heavy cardstock. Very nice. And I got rack cards from them with product info for wholesale customers. A lot cheaper than a brochure.

Today at the market I had an idea to use my my little guest soaps as a biz card for certain curcumstances like for potential wholesale customers, event reps, etc. Not for the general public at the farmers market. This week I'm going to print up a new label just for that & try it out.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Vista Prints too. They made me a great banner (caught it on sale) and I love the new business cards from them with my QR code on them that will take a customer right to my website. Also had magnetic signs made for my cars...just a little Bling and it attracts alot of attention.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> They are actually cheaper thru vista print.. than making your own.. I use to make my own, but can get 500 thru vista print for 10.99
> I cannot print them for that by the time I buy the business cards and ink..


Mine are still cheaper than that, but I don't use business card stock, I use heavy paper stock and cut them myself. So there is labor involved for me, as well, but I don't "make time" to cut them, I use the slower times at the market.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have mine printed at office max. They cut them for me too at a $ a cut. black and white on front and back on card stock I provide. 18cent a sheet with a 20% teacher discount.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vista Print is cheap for just basic cards but I wanted mine to have a couple of pictures plus a nice overlay on the back with a little more info so just spent $50 today on 500 and that includes shipping. More than I wanted to spend, but they are really nice so I'm happy. I got glossy ones. (I hope I got glossy ones).


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I realized this morning that the cards I ordered from Vista Print are coming from their Netherlands Factory.  At least that's what my invoice said.


----------

